# [Frage] Wer kennt domeus?



## goela (18. Oktober 2002)

Kennt einer von euch diesen Dienst oder benutzt diesen! Hab gerade eine Werbemail erhalten!

Schaut mal!!


----------



## Deemax (18. Oktober 2002)

Ich bin da noch angemeldet.

Früher fand ich den ganz gut da man viele interessante Newsletter abonnieren konnte. Nachdem die ihr System umgestellt haben gefällt es mir nicht mehr. Jetzt muss man die Newsletter unter http://www.bestnewsletter.de auswählen.
Allerdings kann man einen eigenen Newletter (Gruppe) gründen und diese komfortabel verwalten. Gemacht habe ich es allerdings noch nicht.


----------



## Flex (29. Oktober 2002)

Also nachdem ich mich dort angemeldet hatte, wurde dieser E-Mailaccount geradezu vollgespammt mit Werbemails etc...

Und nein ich habe mich nicht irgendeiner Gruppe angeschlossen sondern eine eigene aufgemacht, so dass es anscheinend von domeus selbst ausging...

Außerdem kamen oft Mails gar nicht erst an und mehrere andere Probleme sind ebenfalls aufgetreten...

Meine Meinung:
Nutzlos!


----------

